# Not political, what a loss for Nascar!!



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

:eyeroll: http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,136445,00.html


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Talk about a downer for #48...wins the race and has to bail out on victory lane. My thoughts and prayers with the Hendrick family and team.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

At some point in my life, I will see a short track nascar race, and Martinsville would be at the top of the list.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Tough thing to go through for the Hendrick Family and all those who lost a loved one on the plane. Makes a guy stop and think...that is for sure.


----------

